# Tecumseh 6HP Go-Kart won't start...



## Nicky Bananas

Soooo....... First I'll lay out that I'm not terribly familiar with small engines or any engine to say the least. Spent some time in the navy as a Machinist's Mate but that's more of an operator and preventative maintenance spot than a full blown maintenance tech. With that said, my friends son has a go-kart that just won't start. It hasn't in over a year. It's not that he hasn't tried but one day he just went out to start it and nothing would happen. He says when he tries to start it it won't do a thing. Not even a little chug. Where is a good starting point for repair and what are some common problems????? Also, because I don't know anything, does the engine take a mixture or just straight unleaded????? Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt

If the kart has sat that long with untreated fuel,it will definitely need the carb cleaned and or rebuilt.I would first check that the motor has spark and then proceed to the carb as the problem.Here are a few links to Tecumseh engine manuals that also have trouble shooting procedures.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf Flat head manual

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf Overhead valve manual

You have a four cycle engine,it takes straight gas.If it is a two cycle,the gas cap would tell you the mix ratio,such as 40:1.Post the numbers off the engine shroud so we know what engine you have.Thank you for your service to our country.


----------

